# Prevnar 13 for adults



## iivleva (Aug 20, 2012)

Prevnar 13 is now indicated for immunizing people over 50, but I have not seen any evidence of coverage determinations from insurance carriers. Have you had any experience with billing/reimbursement of this vaccine? Thanks


----------

